
Write your own Android Authenticator - aespinoza
http://udinic.wordpress.com/2013/04/24/write-your-own-android-authenticator/
======
mschuster91
Half-OT: any way to hack the integrated Facebook authenticator to allow
logging in for multiple Facebook accounts? I need this for two distinct
address books :(

